# ResultSet als XML Datei speichern



## Emwykey (21. Sep 2012)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich aus einem ResultSet gewonnene Daten in eine XML Datei abspeichern kann? Momentan werden sie leider nur auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben, hier mein code 
	
	
	
	





```
package org.firebirdsql.jdbc;

import java.io.BufferedInputStream;



import java.io.DataOutputStream;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.StringWriter;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.Statement;
import java.util.Properties;

import javax.sql.rowset.RowSetProvider;
import javax.sql.rowset.WebRowSet;
import javax.sql.rowset.spi.XmlWriter;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;
import javax.xml.parsers.ParserConfigurationException;
import javax.xml.transform.OutputKeys;
import javax.xml.transform.Transformer;
import javax.xml.transform.TransformerConfigurationException;
import javax.xml.transform.TransformerFactory;
import javax.xml.transform.dom.DOMSource;
import javax.xml.transform.stream.StreamResult;


import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.w3c.dom.Element;



public class SQLDBAbfrage {

	public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception {

	
			
		Properties serverconnection = new Properties();
	
		try {
			serverconnection.load(new FileInputStream("config.properties"));
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		String treiber = serverconnection.getProperty("Driver");
		String datenbank = serverconnection.getProperty("Database");
		String username = serverconnection.getProperty("Username");
		String password = serverconnection.getProperty("Password");
		String name = serverconnection.getProperty("Databasename");
		
		DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		DocumentBuilder builder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
		Document doc = builder.newDocument();
		Element results = doc.createElement("Results");
		doc.appendChild(results);

		Class.forName(treiber);
		Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(datenbank,
				username, password);

		System.out.println("Enter SQL Code:");
		Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
		String sqlabfrage = new java.util.Scanner(System.in).nextLine();
		ResultSet rs = con.createStatement().executeQuery(sqlabfrage);

		ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
		int colCount = rsmd.getColumnCount();

		while (rs.next()) {
			Element row = doc.createElement("Row");
			results.appendChild(row);
            
			for (int i = 1; i <= colCount; i++) {
				String columnName = rsmd.getColumnName(i);
				Object value = rs.getObject(i);
				Element node = doc.createElement(columnName);
				node.appendChild(doc.createTextNode(value.toString()));
				row.appendChild(node);
			}
		}
		DOMSource domSource = new DOMSource(doc);
		TransformerFactory tf = TransformerFactory.newInstance();
		Transformer transformer = tf.newTransformer();
		transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.OMIT_XML_DECLARATION, "yes");
		transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.METHOD, "xml");
		transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.ENCODING, "UTF-8");
		StringWriter sw = new StringWriter();	
		StreamResult sr = new StreamResult(sw);
		
		transformer.transform(domSource, sr);
		System.out.println(sw.toString());
		

        

		con.close();
		rs.close();
		}
        


	}
```

würde mich echt freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Danke schonmal im vorraus

LG Emwykey


----------



## SlaterB (21. Sep 2012)

funktioniert es bei Zeile 98, kommt schon feriges XML an der Konsole an?
na das ist doch der größte Teil der Strecke, 

jetzt nur noch den String in Datei schreiben mit BufferedWriter?
ein paar Probleme kann es da freilich auch geben,
aber wenn du extra UTF8 willst, dann sollte der Standard gut funktionieren, findet man überall

hier noch ein Link zu XMLOutputter und unten auch Beispiele zu BufferedWriter, ansonsten überall zu finden
http://www.java-forum.org/xml-co/141692-jdom-xmloutputter-getprettyformat.html


----------



## Emwykey (25. Sep 2012)

danke erstmal aber es funktioniert nicht ganz ... es wird zwar eine xml datei erstellt, jedoch ist diese wenn mehr als 2 spalten im select befehlt stehen leer und wenn eine spalte die etwas andres als zahlen erhält aufgerufen wird stehen einfach nur die spalteninhalten naheinander anneinandergereiht dort...

...
	
	
	
	





```
public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception {

		DocumentBuilderFactory builderFactory = 
				   DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
				   DocumentBuilder docBuilder = 
				   builderFactory.newDocumentBuilder();

				  Document doc = docBuilder.newDocument();
				  new ars().createXmlTree(doc);
	}
	public void createXmlTree(Document doc) throws Exception {
			
		Properties serverconnection = new Properties();
```
...
	
	
	
	





```
transformer.transform(domSource, sr);
	
		File file = new File("newxml.xml");
  		BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter
  		(new OutputStreamWriter(new FileOutputStream(file)));
  		bw.write(sw.toString());
  		bw.flush();
  		bw.close();
        

		con.close();
		rs.close();
		}






	}
```
 ps classe wurde in ars umbenannt


----------



## SlaterB (25. Sep 2012)

nicht so planlos springen bitte, ging das denn vorher in der Konsole oder nicht?
zurück zur Variante mit
>  System.out.println(sw.toString());

Hauptfrage: ist das immer das perfekte Ergebnis? 
* wenn ja, dann schreibe an dieser Stelle in eine String-Variable,
die kann ja wohl kaum kaputt gehen, egal was du danach noch machst,
ist wirklich das Problem, dass der String korrekt ist, aber in der Datei merkwürdiges ankommt?

* wenn nein, dann ist der Rest mit Datei vorerst uninteressant,
dann muss geprüft werden, was vorher passiert,

das ResultSet wird durchlaufen, Row-Nodes angelegt usw., das sieht für mich von außen ganz normal richtig aus,
logge dort mit System.out.println(), wie oft die Schleife durchlaufen wird (in jedem Durchlauf eine Ausgabe), 
wie viele Childs das Element results hat usw., 

jetzt fällt mir auf, dass du nirgendwo ein root-Element im Document setzt, setRootElement() vielleicht eher als appendChild() im Document?
na wie auch immer, logge auch nebenbei oder am Ende vor der Ausgabe wie der Baum aussieht, wieviel Childs hat
das erste Element usw.

falls du den Baum für in Ordnung hälst, kommt kein guter String raus?
das wäre übel

so, jetzt bin ich mal wieder so weit dass ich jede Menge erzähle, während du dir alles sparst, genau falsch rum 

hab sogar noch ein Beispielprogramm welches ohne die unnötige Last von ResultSet einen Beispiel-Baum baut,
klappt auch mit appendChild(), String zeigt zumindest was an,
inwiefern der String dann gespeichert wird überlasse ich nun hoffentlich erstmal dir,
arbeiten, schreiben, mitmachen 


```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
        DocumentBuilder builder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
        Document doc = builder.newDocument();
        Element results = doc.createElement("Results");
        doc.appendChild(results);

        for (int j = 0; j < 4; j++)
        {
            Element row = doc.createElement("row" + j);
            results.appendChild(row);

            for (int i = 1; i <= 5; i++)
            {
                Element node = doc.createElement("col" + i);
                node.appendChild(doc.createTextNode("val" + i));
                row.appendChild(node);
            }
        }

        DOMSource domSource = new DOMSource(doc);
        TransformerFactory tf = TransformerFactory.newInstance();
        Transformer transformer = tf.newTransformer();
        transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.OMIT_XML_DECLARATION, "yes");
        transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.METHOD, "xml");
        transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.ENCODING, "UTF-8");
        StringWriter sw = new StringWriter();
        StreamResult sr = new StreamResult(sw);

        transformer.transform(domSource, sr);
        System.out.println(sw.toString());
    }

}
```
Ausgabe:

```
<Results><row0><col1>val1</col1><col2>val2</col2><col3>val3</col3><col4>val4</col4>
<col5>val5</col5></row0><row1><col1>val1</col1><col2>val2</col2><col3>val3</col3>
<col4>val4</col4><col5>val5</col5></row1><row2><col1>val1</col1><col2>val2</col2>
<col3>val3</col3><col4>val4</col4><col5>val5</col5></row2><row3><col1>val1</col1>
<col2>val2</col2><col3>val3</col3><col4>val4</col4><col5>val5</col5></row3></Results>

(alles in einer Zeile)
```


----------



## Emwykey (1. Okt 2012)

weiß aber nicht wie ich ihn beheben soll, und zwar wenn im Resultat der SQL-Abfrage ein Leerzeichen vorkommt also angenommen gesucht wären Name und der säche so aus: "Max Mustermann", wird das XML Dokument nicht richtig angezeigt. wenn ich jedoch im editor das Dokument von Hand umändre, sodass es zum Beispiel "Max_Mustermann"  heißt bekomme ich eine wunderschöne XML Datei die im Namen eben den Untenstrich mit drinnen hat. Wie bekomme ich das hin ohne das Dokument von Hand nacharbeiten zu müssen???:L???:L???:L???:L


----------



## SlaterB (1. Okt 2012)

ich kann nur mein komplettes vorheriges Posting wiederholen, 
wild Fehler aufzählen hilft ohne Beschreibung, ohne Code, ohne Vorgehen, ohne Plan wenig,
erst musst du irgendwas konkret machen, dann kann man das vielleicht untersuchen

wie geschon gesagt und jetzt ist es wirklich brutal von dir dass nicht drumherumkomme mich 1:1 zu wiederholen:
gehe zurück auf das erste Programm, auf die String-Ausgabe, was genau geht dort alles, welche Daten, welche nicht,
wieviele Ergebnisse mit welcher Ausgabe exakt usw.

und dann noch vieles andere was ich schon geschrieben habe 
nur 'klick' und dein Programm läuft, so funktioniert es nicht (jedenfalls nicht in meiner Macht)


----------



## Emwykey (1. Okt 2012)

oke tut mir leid ich bin grad einfach fast am verzweifeln. also, das is mein momentaner code :

```
package org.firebirdsql.jdbc;

import java.io.BufferedWriter;

import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.OutputStreamWriter;
import java.io.StringWriter;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;

import java.sql.Statement;
import java.util.Properties;


import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;

import javax.xml.transform.OutputKeys;
import javax.xml.transform.Transformer;

import javax.xml.transform.TransformerFactory;
import javax.xml.transform.dom.DOMSource;
import javax.xml.transform.stream.StreamResult;


import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.w3c.dom.Element;


public class SQLQuery {
	
	
 


	public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception {

		DocumentBuilderFactory builderFactory = 
				   DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
				   DocumentBuilder docBuilder = 
				   builderFactory.newDocumentBuilder();

				  Document doc = docBuilder.newDocument();
				  new SQLQuery().createXmlTree(doc);
	}
	public void createXmlTree(Document doc) throws Exception {
			
		Properties serverconnection = new Properties();    
	
		try {
			serverconnection.load(new FileInputStream("config.properties"));
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		String treiber = serverconnection.getProperty("Driver");
		String datenbank = serverconnection.getProperty("Database");
		String username = serverconnection.getProperty("Username");
		String password = serverconnection.getProperty("Password");
		String name = serverconnection.getProperty("Databasename");

		Element results = doc.createElement("Results");
		doc.appendChild(results);

		Class.forName(treiber);
		Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(datenbank,
				username, password);

		System.out.println("Enter SQL Code:");
		Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
		String sqlabfrage = new java.util.Scanner(System.in).nextLine();
		ResultSet rs = con.createStatement().executeQuery(sqlabfrage);

		ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
		int colCount = rsmd.getColumnCount();

		while (rs.next()) {
			Element row = doc.createElement("Row");
			results.appendChild(row);

            
			for (int i = 1; i <= colCount; i++) {
				String columnName = rsmd.getColumnName(i);
				Object value = rs.getObject(i);
				Element node = doc.createElement(columnName);
				node.appendChild(doc.createTextNode(value.toString()));
				row.appendChild(node);
			}
		}


		DOMSource domSource = new DOMSource(doc);
		TransformerFactory tf = TransformerFactory.newInstance();
		Transformer transformer = tf.newTransformer();
		transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.OMIT_XML_DECLARATION, "yes");
		transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.METHOD, "xml");
		transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.ENCODING, "UTF-8");
		StringWriter sw = new StringWriter();	
		StreamResult sr = new StreamResult(sw);

		
		transformer.transform(domSource, sr);
	
		File file = new File("newxml.xml");
  		BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter
  		(new OutputStreamWriter(new FileOutputStream(file)));
  		bw.write(sw.toString());
  		bw.flush();
  		bw.close();
        

		con.close();
		rs.close();
		}






	}
```


wenn ich ihn ausführe erscheint in der console die anweisung den sql befehl einzugeben und auf eingabe des befehls wird eine xml datei erstellt. 
wenn ich also zum beisiel "Select ID from TABELLEN_NAME where ID like '1***%' " eigebe wird folgende datei erstellt und in der Projectmappe abgespeichert: 
	
	
	
	





```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<Results>
<Row>
<ID>1****</ID>
</Row>
<Row>
<ID>1****</ID>
</Row> ... 
</Results>
```
so wie es sein sollte.
wenn ich die datei mit den editor öffne sieht sie so aus : 
	
	
	
	





```
<Results><Row><ID>1****</ID></Row>...</Results> [/Java] bis hierhin stimmt alles.

wenn ich jedoch anstatt obrigen SQL folgendes eingebe "Select Name from TABELLEN_NAME where name like 'e%' "

wird zwar ebenfalls ein xml dokument erstellt welches wenn ich es öffne lediglich folgendes enthält: [code=Java]e******* V*** G****** G****** S****** G***** e******** t**** G******** ...
```
jedoch im editor geöffnet sieht es wieder ganz normal aus:

```
<Results><Row><NAME>e****</NAME></Row><Row><NAME>e* V**** G***</NAME></Row
><Row><NAME>e*** G***</NAME></Row>...</Results>
```

wenn ich die Leerzeichen durch zB untenstriche ersetze (zB ...<NAME>e*_V****_G***</NAME>...)

und diese Änderung speichere bekomm ich ein genauso schönes Dokument wie bei der ersten abfrage nur eben anstatt der <ID>...</ID> mit <NAME>...</NAME> . Und ich weiß echt nicht wie ich das ändern kann.


----------



## SlaterB (1. Okt 2012)

hmm, mir kommt inzwischen der Gedanke, dass das nicht wirklich ein Java-Problem ist,
die Datei wird anscheinend bestens erstellt, wie du es mit einem Editor selbst getippt auch nicht besser hinbekämst,
nur dann 'wenn ich es öffne' scheint kein Editor zu sein, irgendeine XML-Ansicht z.B. im Browser?

was die benötigt ist nun nicht gerade ein Java-Problem..,
außer du weißt zu Leerzeichen Bescheid,  " " kann man dazu vielleicht als Alternative tippen oder anderes,
suche im Internet danach, ich persönlich kann jedenfalls nicht beurteilen was dein XML-Programm an Wünsche hat

ob man TransformerFactory dazu noch konfigurieren kann weiß ich auch nicht,
eine offensichtliche Lösung ist, im String aus dem StringWriter eine Ersetzung durchzuführen,
falls überhaupt eine akzeptable Variante vorhanden ist,

erstmal nur mit Editor eine XML-Datei mit allen Spezialfällen zusammenbauen,
danach versuchen, diese Datei mit Java-Mittel zu erstellen


----------

